# How can I get the audio input from the Canon EOS Webcam Utility?



## jorgebg (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,

I'm using a Canon EOS 600D as an input device with the Canon EOS Webcam Utility. Everything works fine except for the microphone: I've been unable to get the audio input from the camera. OBS only shows the audio input of the microphone of my laptop.

Do you know how can I record both the video and audio from the camera?

Thanks


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Oct 14, 2020)

My answer is not authoritative... but I think if you read the Canon USB webcam utility instructions, it mentions that it is video only, no audio
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/self-help-center/eos-webcam-utility/  in the FAQ 
*Q: Can I use the camera’s microphone?*
_  A: No, EOS Webcam Utility software doesn't transmit audio through USB connection.
      Please use your computer’s built-in microphone or an external microphone separately connected to your computer. _








						How to Use Your Canon Camera as a Webcam
					

Canon launched the EOS Webcam Utility to make it possible to use their cameras as webcams in plenty of popular video conferencing apps.




					www.bhphotovideo.com
				




As such [not an OBS issue], a Canon support forum would likely be a better avenue for specifics on the Canon software. 
I believe I've read folks using an external microphone (way better than built-in camera mic anyway), and running that to the computer running OBS


----------



## jorgebg (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you @Lawrence_SoCal!


----------

